

Query, a new question app built by a 17 year old  Iphone developer.  - metinsay

A couple of months ago I released my question app “Query”. I am a 17 year old student who loves 
developing apps. Query is listed on the What’s Hot list Productivity in the Turkish app store.
Query It’s a very easy way to find an answer to an question. The only thing you have to know is the 
question you feel the need to ask and let Query do the rest for you. It only supports Yahoo! Answers,
however, a lot more Q&amp;A servers will be added soon. I would like to know what you think about Query 
and please leave a comment if you feel like.
Creating apps is an amazing experience and, it&#x27;s so satisfying to write something yourself and actually 
see it work!
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;tw&#x2F;app&#x2F;query&#x2F;id725029532?mt=8
======
gregorkas
Nice app, but I think you're a bit too old to keep pulling the "17 year old
developer" trick out of your sleeve since being 17 in the world of developers
isn't that special. Maybe if you were 12...

~~~
metinsay
Thanks for your replay and saying something nice about my app. You're right
but I'm not from States and where I live, developing apps is fairly new for
kids my age so I hope you understand.

